# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  A dreamy picture

## Howie

Sorry I have not been very active lately.
I did run across this picture that I thought came across very dream like.
Maybe it could be put to good use from somebody with some skills.  :Cool:

----------


## Tornado Joe

There was something very strange about a part of this photo - I couldn't quite place it.

So, using sophisticated photo enhancement equiptment, I was able to isolate a portion of the image in question - and well...



Behold.... *THE LORD!!*

----------


## Howie

> There was something very strange about a part of this photo - I couldn't quite place it.
> 
> So, using sophisticated photo enhancement equiptment, I was able to isolate a portion of the image in question - and well...
> 
> 
> 
> Behold.... *THE LORD!!*



I should have stated skills with photo imaging and the like, not the perfection of smartassnessess.  :Bang head:

----------


## Man of Shred

if the lord is all seeing and all. why does he need a camera?

----------


## Amethyst Star

So he can put it on Facebook, duh!

----------


## Oneironaught

I like what you did with that, TornadoJoe. That's cool, and clever.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Haha. That's cool.
I didn't know the Lord was a shutterbug!

----------


## HyperNova

> So he can put it on Facebook, duh!



 
LOL classic

----------


## paradoxalsin

ohh pretty.

haha that lord thing seriously made me laugh

----------


## LucidMike14

Dream images are so hard to explain. But I agree, it does sorta look dreamy

----------


## Snowy

That's a cute little camera the Lord has there  :wink2: 
I thought that was clever, thank you for the laugh

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hehe nice, Joe.  ::D: 

The pic itself doesn't impress me with dreamyness tho...

----------


## Sornaensis

::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Howie

You people are brutal!  ::?:

----------


## Lunalight

LOL.  That was a good one!  Love the camera.

----------


## RooJ

> You people are brutal!





Some how that sentence just cut through me, I felt really sorry for you... like id feel sorry for a drowning kitten or something.. Anyways to make myself feel better i had a go at the challenge, wrote you a poem and everything!




Chin up  :smiley:

----------


## Howie

You wrote that RooJ?
That is impressive. Thank you. Not _EVERYONE_ is cruel.  :wink2: 

Seriously Thanks.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hey RooJ, that's pretty impressive!  ::D:  I don't usually read people's poetry but I liked that.

----------


## RooJ

> You wrote that RooJ?
> That is impressive. Thank you. Not _EVERYONE_ is cruel. 
> 
> Seriously Thanks.







> Hey RooJ, that's pretty impressive!  I don't usually read people's poetry but I liked that.



Thanks, glad you both liked it, its my first foray into poetry so its nice to be well recieved.  ::D:

----------


## Kromoh

omg RooJ

genius work, really

/me starts to cry

----------


## RooJ

> omg RooJ
> 
> genius work, really
> 
> /me starts to cry



heh, thanks for the feedback

/me hands Kromoh a tissue.

----------


## Tornado Joe

Aww man, I can't view pic files stored on certain sites from here at work  :Sad: 
Ah well, I'll have to check it when I get home. 

Can't wait to see what beatiful poetry was inspired by such "cruelty"  :wink2:

----------


## Infraredkelp

That's a pretty cool pic..... But check out these pics: http://thesimplegallery.com/RCT3/0816b.jpg

----------


## RooJ

Have you ever seen burning liquids deviantart?

http://burning-liquid.deviantart.com/

Nexus
www.deviantart.com/deviation/11840157/

Some amazing work in there. If i could conjure up any lucid situation perfectly, sitting on that beach would be high on my list.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I think the reason it looks some what dreamy is because of the moon (is shining very brightly for a moon, and almost looks like it could be a sun) and it's dark outside, so it gives the apearence that the sun is out at night, so it gives a dreamy feel to it. my dreams arn't that vivid yet I guess some of them are.

----------


## Howie

I have had several lucid dreams that I would fly up above the clouds and it was really cool. Just the open universe. Almost too much to take in.

That is some damn cool Deviant art.

----------

